# How to configure Printer in LINUX



## raj.mca (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi all...
     I have a problem regarding printer installation in LINUX.
      I have the printer TSP 600 & I want to use this with LINUX operating system.
      Now the problem is :
       I have the driver for that printer,but don't know how to install that printer driver in LINUX.

    Plz tell me soon, it is urgent.

Thanks & regards:

 Rajesh


----------



## technomodel (Nov 26, 2004)

which distribution of linux are you using?
the printer driver you have is probably for windows and so it wont work in linux.turn the printer power on and boot into linux. if the kernel does'nt detect and configure the printer automatically, visit the website of your printer manufacturer and obtain the linux driver for it. if you need help regarding installing the driver, post here.

hope this helps...


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 26, 2004)

Also see the printer specifications and you can load a generic driver for it. Install cups the printer interface for linux


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 27, 2004)

this link contains the instructions for configuring the TSP600:
*www.star-micronics.co.jp/service/s_print/bin/starcupsdrv-2.1.0.txt

heres the main page: *www.star-micronics.co.jp/service/s_print/starcupsdrv_linux86_yyyymmdd.htm


```
Star Micronics Co., Ltd.  |
Copyright 2004            |
                          |
starcupsdrv-2.1.0         |
                          |
support: [email]albert@star-m.jp[/email] |
--------------------------/

** Package Description **

This is the CUPS printer driver package, containing:

1. Compiled printer drivers for the following Star models:
   - TUP900 Presenter
   - TUP900 Cutter
   - TSP1000
   - TSP800
   - TSP700
   - TSP600 Cutter
   - TSP600 Tear Bar
   - SP500 Cutter
   - SP500 Tear Bar

2. Printer driver option setting help files.

3. Source code for all components participant in this software set.

4. A makefile for building and installing this software on your system.

5. This readme file.

6. The GNU General Public License or GPL, under which this software set is freely licensed to you. Adhere to it please!

** Requirements **

This software requires that the following is present on your computer:

1. CUPS server & architecure (see [url]www.cups.org)[/url]
2. CUPS development headers (if you choose to re-compile the drivers)
   These files are included in the cups-devel-1.1.19-13.i386.rpm package, which can be obtained at:
   *rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=cups-devel&submit=Search+...&system=&arch=

** Compile & Install Instructions **

To begin using this software, please do the following:

1. Obtain the distribution archive starcupsdrv_linux_20041019.tar.gz.
   (You probably already have this)

2. Extract this archive creating the starcupsdrv-2.1.0 directory automatically.
   (You probably already did this)

3. Open your favorite shell (bash, etc.) and navigate to the starcupsdrv-2.1.0 directory.

4. Decide if you are going to install the pre-compiled drivers contained in this package, or if you are going to re-compile them.  The precompiled drivers should work, as-is, on most Linux i386 distributions.  If the precompiled drivers do not work, recompiling them should do the trick.

   If you are going to use the pre-compiled drivers, skip ahead to step 5.
   If you are going to re-compile the drivers, do this:

   Type 'make' at the prompt to begin building the package. A successful build should result in output similar to this:

   mkdir bin
   # compiling rastertostar filter
   gcc -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib -Wall -fPIC -O2  -o bin/rastertostar src/rastertostar.c -lcupsimage -lcups
   # compiling rastertostarlm filter
   gcc -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib -Wall -fPIC -O2  -o bin/rastertostarlm src/rastertostarlm.c -lcupsimage -lcups
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/sp512.ppd >> bin/sp512.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/sp542.ppd >> bin/sp542.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tsp613.ppd >> bin/tsp613.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tsp643.ppd >> bin/tsp643.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tsp700.ppd >> bin/tsp700.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tsp800.ppd >> bin/tsp800.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tsp1000.ppd >> bin/tsp1000.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tup942.ppd >> bin/tup942.ppd.gz
   # gzip ppd file
   gzip -c ppd/tup992.ppd >> bin/tup992.ppd.gz
   # create setup shell script
   cp src/setup.sh bin/setup
   chmod +x bin/setup
   # packaging
   mkdir install
   cp bin/rastertostar install
   cp bin/rastertostarlm install
   cp bin/*.ppd.gz install
   cp bin/setup install

5. Execute the 'su' command to obtain super-user level permissions. You must enter the root user's password for this to succeed. Be careful!

6. Type 'make install' to install this package onto your computer. A successfull install should result in output similar to this:

   # installing
   cd install; exec ./setup
   Star Micronics
   starcupsdrv-2.1.0 installer
   ---------------------------------------

   Models included:
   TUP900
   TSP1000
   TSP800
   TSP700
   TSP600 Cutter
   TSP600 Tear Bar
   SP500 Cutter
   SP500 Tear Bar

   Searching for ServerRoot, ServerBin, and DataDir tags in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

   ServerBin tag is present as an absolute path

   DataDir tag is present as an absolute path

   ServerRoot = /etc/cups
   ServerBin  = /usr/lib/cups
   DataDir    = /usr/share/cups

   Copying rastertostar filter to //usr/lib/cups/filter

   Copying rastertostarlm filter to //usr/lib/cups/filter

   Copying model ppd files to //usr/share/cups/model/star

   Restarting CUPS
   Stopping CUPS printing system:                                  [  OK  ]
   Starting CUPS printing system:                                  [  OK  ]

   Install Complete
   Add printer queue using OS tool, *localhost:631, or *127.0.0.1:631

7. Goto *localhost:631 or use your favorite CUPS admin tool.

8. Add a new printer queue for your model.

9. Print happily and buy more Star printers:)

** Driver Option Settings **

There are 3 ways that driver option settings can be configured:

1. Global configuration

   Using your favorite CUPS admin tool, configure all option settings for the printer queue you installed, and then save these as the default.  Each tool will present this functionality in a different way, but all should contain support for it.

   Global configuration settings remain in effect indefinitely.  After configuring your prefered settings, documents can be printed according to these settings WITHOUT the need for further configuration.  In otherwords, you can simply 'lpr' your document, and it will be printed according to the global settings - no need for the "Print" dialog box to be shown to the user.

2. Command line configuration

   When using CUPS, documents are submitted for printing via the 'lpr' command.  This command will typically have the form: 'lpr -P queue -o PageSize=choice -o Option=choice document.ps'.  In this command, "-o" begins and option / choice setting.  You can specify as many option / choice settings as required to effect the printing mode you need.

   Each of the printer drivers in this set contain support for differnt options and choices.  Within the 'docs' folder of this package, you will find files (such as tsp700-options.txt) that described the set of supported options and choices for that printer.  Please use these documents when formulating your print command.

   Here is an example command effecting the best print quality and fixed length pages (a setting combination you might use for printing tickets):

   lpr -P TSP800 -o PrintQuality=2Best -o PageType=1Fixed lift-ticket.ps

   Specifying option / choice settings on the command line has 2 main virtues:

   i. Option and choice settings are under programmatic control.  Users do not have to set global defaults.  Or, if they do, those global defaults are overridden - thus preventing faulty configuration usage.

   ii. Option and choice settings can be varied on each print job without the need for user interaction or the display of the print dialog - automation:)

3. Print dialog configuration

   Users can interact with the Print Dialog window to configure print options just prior to the printing of documents.  This method is what most of us are familiar with - hit the print button - configure the settings - then print.  This scenario is not ideal for POS, ticketing, or kiosk environments, and so the above 2 alternative methods are prefered:(

** Page Sizes **

These printer drivers contain many narrow-width page size definitions in addition to defintions for the standard A4 and Letter sizes.  These are now described:

1. Narrow-width page sizes

   Star printers are capable of handling many different paper widths.  For each driver contained in this set, all paper widths supported by that model are established as defined page sizes.  For each of these widths, various lengths are defined.  The result is, using the TSP700 for example, that the following page sizes are available:

   Option           Meaning
   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   X50D8MMY30MM     50.8mm * 30mm
   X50D8MMY40MM     50.8mm * 40mm
   ...              50.8mm * ymm (in 10mm increments)
   X50D8MMY200MM    50.8mm * 200mm
   X50D8MMY2000MM   50.8mm * 2000mm (2 meters)

   X52D5MMY30MM     52.5mm * 30mm
   X52D5MMY40MM     52.5mm * 40mm
   ...              52.5mm * ymm (in 10mm increments)
   X52D5MMY200MM    52.5mm * 200mm
   X52D5MMY2000MM   52.5mm * 2000mm (2 meters)

   X72MMY30MM       72mm * 30mm
   X72MMY40MM       72mm * 40mm
   ...              72mm * ymm (in 10mm increments)
   X72MMY200MM      72mm * 200mm
   X72MMY2000MM     72mm * 2000mm (2 meters)

   X80MMY30MM       80mm * 30mm
   X80MMY40MM       80mm * 40mm
   ...              80mm * ymm (in 10mm increments)
   X80MMY200MM      80mm * 200mm
   X80MMY2000MM     80mm * 2000mm (2 meters)
   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   Other printer models have support for other page sizes.  Please see the option / choice setting document in the docs folder of this package to get a complete list of the supported page sizes for your printer.

   When using a narrow-width page size, it is very import that the document's PostScript data be formatted properly for those dimensions.  Here is an example:

   If you are using the 72mm * 50mm page size, the PostScript data would contain:

   %%BoundingBox: 0 0 204 141
                       |   |
                       |   ----> 141 points = 50mm / 25.4(mm/in) * 72(pts/in)
                       |
                       --------> 204 points = 72mm / 25.4(mm/in) * 72(pts/in)

   In most cases you will not be generating your own PostScript data, but will rather be using data generated out of some graphical environment like KDE or Gnome.  In this case as well, the PostScript data submitted to CUPS for printing must be formatted corresponding to the page size being used.

2. Standard page sizes

   All TSP and TUP printer drivers contain built-in support for the standard A4, Letter, and Legal page sizes.  Because all of these page sizes are wider then what these printers are capable of, scaling is automatically applied during the printing process.

   For each of the sizes A4, Letter, and Legal, the following scaling settings are available (A4 example):

   Option           Meaning
   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   A4               A4 Fit Width 100% - Entire width is printed
   A4Zoom90         A4 Fit Width 90% - 90% of the page width is printed
   A4Zoom80         A4 Fit Width 80% - 80% of the page width is printed
   A4Zoom70         A4 Fit Width 70% - 70% of the page width is printed
   A4Zoom60         A4 Fit Width 60% - 60% of the page width is printed
   A4Zoom50         A4 Fit Width 50% - 50% of the page width is printed
   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   In the above, where it is stated that "60% of the page width is printed," this means that 60% of the on-screen document width will be printed, and 40% will not be printed.

   To control which 60% is to be printed, use the configuration option FocusArea, as explained above.  When you set the focus area to left, the left 60% will be printed and the right 40% discarded.  When set to center, 20% is discarded from both the left and right, and the center 60% is printed.  When set to right, the left 40% is discarded and the right 60% printed.

   This feature might be useful in the following scenarios:

   i. Existing application software has built-in margins.  These margins are a waste of space, but can not be removed through application configuration.  In this case, you can choose to print the center 90% and thusly eliminate some or all of both the left and right margins.

   ii. Let's say you're building an information kiosk, supplying recipes to your customers.  On the left side of the screen you have listed in a table the recipe, and on the right side you are showing a picture of the finished dish.  While the picture is nice to look at, when your customer leaves the kiosk, what they need is the recipe - not the picture.  In this case, you can choose to print the left 50% including only the table.  This has the virtue that the page displayed and the page printed both come from the same html (or other) code, but are rendered differently.

When using either narrow-width or standard page sizes, you must specify the option / choice setting on the command line for CUPS to process.  This command line has the following form:

lpr -P TSP700 -o PageSize=X72MMY50mm narrow-doc.ps

or

lpr -P TSP800 -o PageSize=A4Zoom50 -o FocusArea=0Left recipe.ps
```

u said u have the drivers,  anyway, here r the links from where u can dload the drivers just in case:
rpm: *www.star-micronics.co.jp/service/s_print/cgi/download_info_capture.cgi?soft=starcupsdrv-rpm
.tar.gz: *www.star-micronics.co.jp/service/s_print/cgi/download_info_capture.cgi?soft=starcupsdrv-targz


----------

